# How to push time in MBLD?



## c4cuber (Jul 16, 2014)

hi guys, a while ago, I got 10/10 mbld in 47 minutes. and I have seen maskow doing that in 10 minutes. so I am curious about pushing my time. BTW, I have a official 32.70 seconds 3bld.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm far from considering myself even half decent at bld solving anything, but from what I can tell the general approach is to force yourself to be less and less "safe" during memo, and then adding more cubes. How you would go about that, I'm not entirely sure. Anyone else who sees this that is way better than me at bld, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mycube (Jul 16, 2014)

please give some more information about your current multi memo and execution system 
i was able to do 10/10 in about 45 with visual memo and OP execution. Then I switched to 3-style exe and letter pair + rooms memo. With this I practiced A LOT. Now I am able to do 20+ cubes. You not really have to do "less safe memo" like ottozing said, you just get faster with practicing and a good memo system


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 16, 2014)

Try reviewing less, unless you're already not reviewing much. But I find just trying to go faster helps.
I was averaging over 45mins on 17 cubes then I decided to memo faster and got a 16/17 in 39mins.


----------



## Maskow (Jul 16, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> I was averaging over 45mins on 17 cubes then I decided to memo faster and got a 16/17 in 39mins.



Yea, I remember that day. It was something like "Maskow, you are so lame, you need to be faster" then I progressed from 13 to 19 cubes in one day : P



c4cuber said:


> hi guys, a while ago, I got 10/10 mbld in 47 minutes. and I have seen maskow doing that in 10 minutes. so I am curious about pushing my time. BTW, I have a official 32.70 seconds 3bld.



Your 3x3 single BLD doesn't matter, really. I was able to do 17-19 cubes in one hour with single about ~1:20 and Old Pochmann only 
Single BLD is all about solve. MBLD is all about memory. In really fast 3x3 single bld you don't need to use much memory techniques. In really fast MBLD you need to use ALL OF THEM and do it very accurate. Good memory system, letter pairs or something with easy to memorise words + loci method (it's very important to use it perfectly) and it should works. And try visualizations. Try to visualize EVERYTHING, every place in loci method, every word you use, every thing you want to remember. And, unfortunately, you need to do MBLD regularly to be much more faster : P When I trained it was one attempt per day, everyday. For few months only. Rest of time I did nothing. Now I really don't remember when were my last home MBLD attempt  (my last big training session was in June, but it was June 2013)


----------



## c4cuber (Jul 17, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Try reviewing less, unless you're already not reviewing much. But I find just trying to go faster helps.
> I was averaging over 45mins on 17 cubes then I decided to memo faster and got a 16/17 in 39mins.



in that try,i reviewed per 4 cubes. is it fine??


----------



## c4cuber (Jul 17, 2014)

mycube said:


> please give some more information about your current multi memo and execution system
> i was able to do 10/10 in about 45 with visual memo and OP execution. Then I switched to 3-style exe and letter pair + rooms memo. With this I practiced A LOT. Now I am able to do 20+ cubes. You not really have to do "less safe memo" like ottozing said, you just get faster with practicing and a good memo system



wow, that's nice. i am using 3-style and i recently got into mbld (i am still a noob in mbld). i use roman rooms( noah's) and letter pairs, but i can't use visuals like you can. i think with regular practice, it will get faster automatically. BTW, how did you practice?


----------



## c4cuber (Jul 17, 2014)

how do you memorize twisted corners and flipped edges for mbld??


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 17, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> in that try,i reviewed per 4 cubes. is it fine??


Sounds good.


c4cuber said:


> how do you memorize twisted corners and flipped edges for mbld??


I don't know how other people do it, and I'd like to find out too.
At the end of each corner memo (using images and rooms with locations) I put a box containing things starting with the letter that needs to be flipped. Then the same with edges.

I'm not saying you should _necessarily_ do that but it works for me.


----------



## c4cuber (Jul 17, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> I don't know how other people do it, and I'd like to find out too.
> At the end of each corner memo (using images and rooms with locations) I put a box containing things starting with the letter that needs to be flipped. Then the same with edges.
> ...



wow, that is really nice. i am going to apply the rule in my next attempt. i'll PM the result to you.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 17, 2014)

Last time I practiced multi a little bit I would memorize a flipped edge by using the two stickers of the edge as another letter pair image in the current location (and for corners just using two of the stickers on the piece, the order determining which way it needed to be twisted). I haven't gotten serious about BLD yet though and will probably change this system once I do.


----------



## mycube (Jul 17, 2014)

For 3-style a flipped/twisted piece is just another letter pair  e.g. UFR is twisted clockwise, so RFU have to go to UFR -> two letters


----------



## CuberM (Oct 5, 2014)

I have a good way that I do it, works for me, but it has a whole pair for each piece. Say you have the red, blue, and white corner, your color scheme is white on top, green on from, and the white is towards the white. You can take the letter for the position where the white piece is (for me, it's J) and then take the position where the white piece needs to be (for me, it's B). So JB would be the pair to do that piece. It doesn't have to be with white though, if you want, you can look at where red is and where it needs to be. Same thing for edges, If your color scheme is white on top, green on front, and the orange white piece is flipped, then you can look at where orange/white is, and then where orange/white needs to be. For me, that would be (for orange) QD and for white DQ.


----------

